# Apple llc, connaitre sa valeur ?? Merci



## GIMENEZ (9 Juin 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un Apple llc, il fonctionne avec tout son matériel (disque souple) 
J'aimerai savoir sa valeur?  
J'ai pris des photos !!
Merci de m'aider 
Cordialement

Les informations qui sont inscrit sont :

The Apple llc
Apple Computer, inc
cupertino, California
Power Supply
220 - 240V- 50Hz 25W
CPU
15V--- 1.2Amps 18W

Assembled in Ireland
U.S Patent Nos. 4278972, 4136359, 4130862,
A2S4000Z      A2S4000D     A2S4000FN
A2S4000F      A2S4000T      A2S4000SF
A2S4000B      A2S4000Y
A2S4000N      A2S4000S
Devant chaque numéro A2S il y une case qui n'est pas cocher !!

Sous le code barre :
C5 2MHZ XX


----------



## Invité (9 Juin 2015)

Une dizaine d'euros à priori : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Ordinateur-A...43?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_71&hash=item43ddf1d547

Edit

Ah nan, celui-là est en panne…

Sur la Baie, ils attendent le client avec des prix de 150 à 1000€. Mais ça ne part pas !!!


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juin 2015)

La valeur du produit est probablement proche de zéro.

Mais un collectionneur pourrait y trouver de la valeur, toutefois je n'ai jamais vu de "cote" pour les vieux Mac…
Du coup, difficile de répondre à la question…


----------



## matacao (11 Juin 2015)

Tu as un A2S4000, c'est assez courant et ça n'a pas beaucoup de valeur (autour de 130€ si il est complet et entièrement fonctionnel: écran d'origine, support d'écran, alimentation d'origine, Apple IIc).

Tape: PRINT PEEK (64447) et donne nous le chiffre que ça te renvoie, c'est pour savoir le type de ROM. Certains collectionneurs préfèrent avoir la rom d'origine (255), d'autres préfèrent la ROM 0,3 ou 4 pour pouvoir gérer un lecteur externe UNIDISK 3,5".


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2015)

Oui et encore sur les sites de passionnés on se les vends bien moins cher, voir même des dons (j'ai eu un Apple IIc supplémentaire et un IIe il y a 2 ans). Les tarifs pratiqué sur eBay ne sont du qu'a la mode du vintage ... mais pas raisonnable du tout pour certains.


----------

